# Looped tube ?



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I wanted to make a looped tube set for a TTF shooter(tube master sniper). Would it be the same way as a looped tube set for a OTT shooter? Just wondering if it matters how I tie it at the pouch. I wasn't sure where to ask this question and I actually posted this in another section also. Sorry if I got it in the wrong place. 
Thanks.

Njones


----------

